# Breeding Apistogramma Cacatuoides (Dwarf Cichlid)



## giggitygiggity

So currently I have 1 male and 1 female dwarf cichlid in a 10 gallon right now.

I cant seem to find any info on breeding these guys other than a few discussions on a few forums. But im looking for detailed explanation.


I heard they like plants, but like what kinda plants? A list would be great if someone could share.


Also I heard that they love clay pots for caves. 



Right now the male is always "flashing" his fins in front of the female. He chases her around a little bit but it doesnt seem aggressive. He will chase her a few times then they will chill. 


I love the colors on these fish, I love the style of their fins, I just like the fish alot in general, so I would like to be successful in breeding them. Any info is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

This is in reply to your message, just thought I'd post it here instead^^

Heres how I do it.

I put a male and female in a tank together. They flirted and would flash their fins a lot. Driftwood was placed in the tank and peices of clay pots to make caves. (i did this by using the tray they sit in, also made a pot, and broke an opening out of it.) Also the tank is filled with lots of plants. Doesnt really matter what kind, but java moss is good to have for when the fry are first free swimming. SO after a while the female showed signs she was ready to breed. This is displayed by the female flipping on her side and pressing her stomach against the male. This shows shes ready to breed. She will then try to coax the male to the spot she has chosen to lay her eggs. When she does, she'll lay them on the surface of the cave and the male will fertilize them. After that, the male will leave and not really pay attention to them until they are free swimming.
Mine actually chose to lay them on the driftwood rather the pots.

The mother will guard them very diligently and the eggs will hatch 3-4 days after. 

*NOTE: do not use any fungus treatments while they are eggs. they are very sensitive to fungus and the treatments. This is one of the many reasons why they are hard to breed, but I have had never had problems with this. But it happens.*

Once they hatch they wont need to be fed. They are born with egg sacks and are fine until these disappear. My female actually moved the fry once they were born to another part of the driftwood. The fry become free swimming after about a week from hatching. The male will not harm them (there have been cases where they have but they are very good parents so i wouldn't worry. most people just remove the Dad after the eggs are laid) The female will care for the fry for another 2-3 weeks but after that she may lose her zeal for them. They wont harm them, but they will be considered just another fish. I have them seperated only because there are other fish in the tank...

The fry can eat newly hatched brine shrimp, but I feed them first bites (found at petsmart) Btw they are very small when they are born.


Hope I covered everything! If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## emc7

They are cave spawners, so give them flowerpots. But many will also use a leaf. Watch them, IME females often kill the males. java moss is good as fry can nibble off it. Once they spawn you will need a very small food. Consider a microworm culture or hatching bbs. Also get frozen bbs and daphnia as backup and also a small powder like loha sells.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

emc7 said:


> . Watch them, IME females often kill the males.


Where did you hear/see that. Mine never pick on the male. They do pick on the other females during breeding though.


----------



## emc7

I had one female kill 2 different males. Could have been just her personality. But it can happen.


----------



## giggitygiggity

ZebraDanio12 said:


> This is in reply to your message, just thought I'd post it here instead^^
> 
> Heres how I do it.
> 
> I put a male and female in a tank together. They flirted and would flash their fins a lot. Driftwood was placed in the tank and peices of clay pots to make caves. (i did this by using the tray they sit in, also made a pot, and broke an opening out of it.) Also the tank is filled with lots of plants. Doesnt really matter what kind, but java moss is good to have for when the fry are first free swimming. SO after a while the female showed signs she was ready to breed. This is displayed by the female flipping on her side and pressing her stomach against the male. This shows shes ready to breed. She will then try to coax the male to the spot she has chosen to lay her eggs. When she does, she'll lay them on the surface of the cave and the male will fertilize them. After that, the male will leave and not really pay attention to them until they are free swimming.
> Mine actually chose to lay them on the driftwood rather the pots.
> 
> The mother will guard them very diligently and the eggs will hatch 3-4 days after.
> 
> *NOTE: do not use any fungus treatments while they are eggs. they are very sensitive to fungus and the treatments. This is one of the many reasons why they are hard to breed, but I have had never had problems with this. But it happens.*
> 
> Once they hatch they wont need to be fed. They are born with egg sacks and are fine until these disappear. My female actually moved the fry once they were born to another part of the driftwood. The fry become free swimming after about a week from hatching. The male will not harm them (there have been cases where they have but they are very good parents so i wouldn't worry. most people just remove the Dad after the eggs are laid) The female will care for the fry for another 2-3 weeks but after that she may lose her zeal for them. They wont harm them, but they will be considered just another fish. I have them seperated only because there are other fish in the tank...
> 
> The fry can eat newly hatched brine shrimp, but I feed them first bites (found at petsmart) Btw they are very small when they are born.
> 
> 
> Hope I covered everything! If you have any questions just ask.




Awesome, best info ive read so far! I am going to go to the lfs today and pick up some stuff for these guys. 

How often do yours breed?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

They lay eggs every 3-4 weeks. Sometimes less, but usually round that.
no problem, glad I could hep


----------



## giggitygiggity

ZebraDanio12 said:


> They lay eggs every 3-4 weeks. Sometimes less, but usually round that.
> no problem, glad I could hep



wow thats pretty often though. I went to the store yesterday to pick up some java moss but they didnt have any. I put in some small sword tails that I trimmed off my large sword tail around the clay pot for now. I tried to break a clay pot in half and when I dropped it, it cracked straight in the middle but then as I dropped it again it just shattered into pieces lol :chair:

I will purchase another one today and probably try using a dremel or something instead. They are only .98 cents anyways.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

giggitygiggity said:


> wow thats pretty often though. I went to the store yesterday to pick up some java moss but they didnt have any. I put in some small sword tails that I trimmed off my large sword tail around the clay pot for now. I tried to break a clay pot in half and when I dropped it, it cracked straight in the middle but then as I dropped it again it just shattered into pieces lol :chair:
> 
> I will purchase another one today and probably try using a dremel or something instead. They are only .98 cents anyways.


Lol, what happened with our pot was it fell off the counter and broke right in half, no other pieces. Hey it works  Try buying the trays they sit in and break that in half. Prop it up with the gravel and it makes a cave. Look at my thread I posted the other day (20 gal planted) to see what I did with mine. It may seem to small but they get in there. Just need to be big enough for the female really, and only once for the male.


----------



## giggitygiggity

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Lol, what happened with our pot was it fell off the counter and broke right in half, no other pieces. Hey it works  Try buying the trays they sit in and break that in half. Prop it up with the gravel and it makes a cave. Look at my thread I posted the other day (20 gal planted) to see what I did with mine. It may seem to small but they get in there. Just need to be big enough for the female really, and only once for the male.


Well if thats big enough then the piece I used that broke off is perfect. Its not half, its like half of a half lol. But im still gonna buy another one just in case the female prefers another, ill buy a bottom portion too. Will take pics later!


----------

